# Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group C



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Judging Criteria - those who most effectively combined craftsmanship with artistry...

Top five will move on to the Semi-Finals and the resultant top five will move on the Finals...

*Choose up to five...

*And yes I do realize that I spelled "Guitarists" wrong not once, not twice, not three times but all four times... thank you so very much but I did request that they be changed..


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Saw Fripp and King Crimson in Germany in 1982. I wasn't a massive Crimson fan and feared the worst when Fripp appeared onstage and sat on a barstool for the whole gig. However, what I witnessed was a masterclass on how to play the guitar. Crimson were absolutely blinding and Fripp's runs, riffs and general playing was as good as I've ever seen by any guitarist ever. Amazing guitar player. Extra points for having to be married to Toyah Wilcox.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oops missed Mick Taylor


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oops missed Mick Taylor


Still fielded a pretty solid line-up on all four of the polls though... Nice choice with Paul Kossoff.


----------

